# body-language



## tino4ever

hello there.) i was reading a book today, and caught a little intresting observation in the book about how dogs behave when laying down, and that lead to 3 questions form my side.

in that book it said that dogs that would lay on their back on their own, are very confident dogs. my dog does that all the time. should i then stop petting him?

i aleaso heard if yure going to greet a dog, you should pat him on the head or on his back, that way you show you are the chiefand the leader. is that true? why?

then a 3rd question. my dog often goes to greet ppl by putting his forehead at the greeeters knee, he bows his head down, or lays it in the greetes lap if the person is sitting. he does that with me too. is that any signs of that? 

it is cool to notice that wen he meets soemone he sees is insecure, he stands with his tail to them  I learned that was because he would say "i know my head is dangerous, and i wont bite you." (acording to my trainer)

how about when tino leans to my knees wit his side, almost formng a curv?

many questions, but please if anyone knows, give me an answer. unfortunately we didnt learn that much aoabout these things at the guide dog school. 

Greetings from Ran and Tino.


----------



## BeauShel

I am not sure about this so I am bumping this up for more opinions.


----------



## tino4ever

doesnt look like anyone has any ideas ...


----------



## lgnutah

I don't know anything about this. I want to hear more. What is the name of the book?


----------



## tino4ever

the book is called "på plass" by Jørn samarino, a norwegian author. however,there is another boook that i know exists in english by Turid Rugås. i dont know the english name of it, norwegian title is "på talefot med hunden".

sorry, cant help you out more there


----------



## LibertyME

Turid Rugass' book is called "On Talking Terms with Dogs: Calming Signals".
It is a neat little book...

http://www.amazon.com/Talking-Terms...361&linkCode=wey&tag=canis-20&creative=380733


----------



## lgnutah

Thanks for the book name and translated book name!


----------



## Bryana

This is really interesting.

I, personally, believe different as to why a dog lays on it back. I have learned that when a dog willingly lays on it's back, it is showing it trusts you and is openly being submissive, because in a dogs mind, that is a very vulnerable position. My girl does that often but, she is far from a "very confident" dog. I am constantly working on her ego and self confidence. 

Just my .2$


----------



## RoxyNoodle

I love Turids work, and have read this article a hundred times. 

http://www.canis.no/rugaas/onearticle.php?artid=1 

Since I read about this, I can see how Roxy is feeling, espeically around other dogs and is wonderful way to understand how she communicates.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I think it's a bit over simplified, but basically correct. I think your dog puts his head on your leg because he wants you to pet him, and the behavior often results in getting an ear scratch


----------

